# Antimode 8033 with SMS-1



## vinodk (Sep 29, 2008)

Has anybody used 8033 & SMS-1 together? I currently have SMS-1 but it doesn't do much in time domain. I was wondering if I can place both in signal path & use 8033 to do primary equalization & use SMS-1 for presets, volume control, crossover, subsonic filter & final tweaking of the curve. Would this combo cause more latency & problems?:scratch:


----------



## sub_crazy (Nov 17, 2007)

I am currently using a a DCX2496 in line with a SMS-1 and I don't see any problems. I would think having the 8033 the last link in the signal before the amp would be best.

I have heard that using REW can calculate the proper EQ figures to plug into the SMS-1 which include corrections in the time domain. I have never done it my-self though so you might want to check the REW forum here at the shack and find out more.


----------



## Phillips (Aug 12, 2011)

vinodk said:


> Has anybody used 8033 & SMS-1 together? I currently have SMS-1 but it doesn't do much in time domain. I was wondering if I can place both in signal path & use 8033 to do primary equalization & use SMS-1 for presets, volume control, crossover, subsonic filter & final tweaking of the curve. Would this combo cause more latency & problems?:scratch:


I have heard that using REW can calculate the proper EQ figures to plug into the SMS-1 which include corrections in the time domain. I have never done it my-self though so you might want to check the REW forum here at the shack and find out more.[/QUOTE]

Hi i have the Velodyne DD series which bascially has the SMS -1 built in to it.

I would first reccomend using REW to suggst filters for the SMS -1, which will give the Q settings. 

In REW there is a auto eq. I also played around with the manual eq (REW) and watched the waterfall graph change to fine tune.

This for me worked really well. i remeasured and it was greatly improved.


----------



## vinodk (Sep 29, 2008)

I am looking for something thats easy to use without much learning curve. Hopefully this combo works out well.


----------



## epereira (May 12, 2008)

A few years ago I had an SMS and AntiMode is series on my system. I really didn't see any advantage to using both together. I sold the AntiMode, then sold the SMS and re-purchased the AntiMode. Now I have a couple of different units - the Neptune EQ and an SVS AS-EQ1 and the AntiMode sits in the closet (BTW, all three of these are going up for sale as I recently purchased an AV processor that has MultEQ XT32).


----------



## Phillips (Aug 12, 2011)

I have the ASEQ-1 as well, and have tried different setups.
1. Velodyne DD (SMS-1) on its own
2. Velodyne DD (SMS-1) and ASEQ-1 
3. ASEQ-1 on its own

I tend to go back and forward. I see the SMS-1 adjustments as reference in my setup. 
The SMS-1 is manual adjustable and able to pinpoint the modes via Q. 
The ASEQ-1 was not able to reduce the mode energy as much as the SMS-1, at least in my setup. Together they sound good but not as good as the SMS-1 on its own.

Adjusting the SMS-1 with REW is extremely easy, you will be rewarded for your time. 

The flexibility in the SMS-1 is great as well.

Of course this is my opinion.


----------



## vinodk (Sep 29, 2008)

I am wondering if SMS needs to be placed before or after Antimode to visualize what Antimode is doing to the subs. I am guessing I need to place SMS before Antimode in the chain. I plan to use SMS as digital crossover & volume control for my passive subs.


----------



## sub_crazy (Nov 17, 2007)

I have my DCX2496 after the SMS-1 and it works fine that way, I am not sure if it really matters though. I only do it that way as I only have a RCA sub out so that goes into the SMS-1 which then sends a XLR out to the DCX2496.


----------

